# Dog Finder/Tracker



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with some type of device that will track dogs via iPhone and PC?

I see these on Amazon. Any recommendations from you?

https://www.amazon.com/Tile-Mate-Fi...words=dog+tracker&refinements=p_72:2661618011

https://www.amazon.com/Tractive-GPS...words=dog+tracker&refinements=p_72:2661618011

Not sure why there is such a gap in prices. The first one is $25 where the second one is almost $200.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I have much experience tracking dogs, but not with these types of devices. Things like being shock proof and water proof come into play. Update rate is probably part of the difference in these models. Battery life is important, too. I know from my experience with high dollar GPS tracking devices, there are a lot of gaps and holes, created by distance, structure and topography. I don't see much in the way of an antenna on these units. 

I am just assuming here, if anyone can set me straight I would welcome it. It is my understanding that these gadgets would get pinged by a satellite, then send a message to a cell tower. So any place that would make your cell phone go scratchy, or make a GPS loose satellite reception would cause a failure. So if the dog went into a building, or under a rock ledge, you might not see it. It should get you close to the last place it was though, as long as the battery holds out. I have no idea how these things are powered. They are only good if they stay attached to the dog, and they look a little flimsy. Wrapping them with tape might effect signal reception.

It is definitely eye opening to have gps tracking on a dog, and see the places they go, and don't go. I used to have hunting dogs, and would be out for hours, wondering when I would hear a bark. Thinking that the ***** must be really hard to find tonight. Sometimes, you just have a really sorry dog, that runs a couple hundred yards and takes a nap. Or finds an old deer carcass.


----------

